# A 'maze' HH building method



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hi, on the halloweenforums, someone called madmax told me he constructed his maze like this:


madmax said:


> If you have trees, the corner of your home and one or two post in your yard you can do the maze without PVC or wood. It'll be cheaper and actually hold up a lot better.
> 
> You take picture hanging wire (Lowe's 200 ft around 4 dollars) and connect one end to the corner of your home. Then go around the trees and connect the other end to your home. You can get it very tight, then you just criss cross the wires to make your rooms.
> 
> ...


do you think it will work? I think im gonna try it!:jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Beepem, yes it will work.
While it may not be the most solid of wall construction, it will work.

You may have problems if you have high winds in your area, just think of those walls as giant sails, catching all that wind.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I had a maze in my backyard last year for the first time. We were struck with very strong wind for an entire week before Halloween and it made setting up the maze almost impossible. I was fortunate enough to get a few pool covers that people were getting rid of on freecycle, which is what we used for the walls. And yes, it turned into a giant kite. It tore down the tents, the stakes, etc. I finally took a knife and cut slits into the plastic so that the wind could get through. At night time, in the dark, you can't see the slits AND, as an added bonus, I could stick actors behind the "walls" and they were able to reach through the slits either with their arms or stick their heads through. I'm going to do this again this year, just to save on all the added steps in case we get hit with more wind. I like the idea of using wire though. Thanks for the suggestion. It saves time trying to dig holes for the pipe and wood posts!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey im getting responses 10 days later lol

anyway cutting slits or holes sounds like a good idea. I was going to do some tall ones down to the ground incase of fire.

as for the noise I'm going to put it up on halloween. The wire will be put up saturday and sunday, graveyard on monday after school and ill take most of the big day, tuesday, out of school to place props inside the maze and construct the plastic walls.

and hey, its madmax from the forum too

thanks people


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

*Maze room contents...and another layout*

yeah yeah ive made like 3 trheads about my maze. but now i have to think about content. heres all the props i have and how they will be layed out. im not sure if i have too much or too little or if this will totally be stupid.:xbones:









each square is 4'x4' and in between all the rooms is like an employee area

ghost room:
2 glowing jason masks(1 for hanging, one will be an 'invisible' actor standing still until the right moment)
3cheesecloth ghosts
24" black light

skeleton room:
toepincher coffin
3ft blucky
3ft posable skeleton(looks like a thrifty)
spider webs
flashing skull
spider...id say its a 6 incher
bag of bones
a blucky or 2
flaming skull i made today

Strobe hallway:
well...a big strobe light...

Graveyard:
spider webs
graves
groundbreaker
grim reaper maybe animatronic....and his trusty scythe
fog machine min strobe combo

Pitch black hallway:
dozen GID skeletons(about id say 10" long) they dont really light anything up but they seriously glow!
screaming scream mask....motion sensor screams when you walk by.

well, outside the maze
foam entrance
bat boy
spider webs
flame torches
stuffed body
caution tape
a blucky

i know i spelled entrance wrong once on the picture lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

don't forget to dangle strings in your dark hallway. strobes before the dark hallway will make the dark hallway that much darker.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i would do more strobes however my brother is epileptic and the doctors say possible photosensitive epeilepsy so im trying to cut down on strobes, however the strings idea seems so evil i have to do it


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Have you considered putting latex gloves for hands along the walls of your black hallway?

Also - what about making the walls of the black hallway become more narrow as the victims progress through it. I don't mean moving walls I mean they are built more narrow at the exit forcing them to sidle along coming into very close contact with the walls (and the hends).

Another thing I'd suggest for the black hallway - have a whisper track running with the stereo very carefully panned and separated.

Lastly - have one panel of your black hallway (which has "employee access" all around it) with a clear panel (plexiglass) and an actor hitting the wall timed with a strobe or bright light coupled with a very good yell/scream.

Another thing I have seen done is the paint along the walls and ceiling of a room running in angled lines. The floor actually came up but because of the lines on the walls and ceiling it actually looked like the room was shrinking from the ceiling. VERY clausterphobic feelings especially when actors joined you and were getting into your personal space asking if you "want to stay and PLAY?". 

Just some ideas.

Like the layout. Can't wait to see the finished product. Hope you're taping.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

roadkill all those ideas are great, but im

A)14
b)barely getting by with cash
c)gonna be playing halloween sounds of horror loud enough to be heard everywhere

but seriously those are cool, I very well might have it be like a trapezoid like you said, getting narrower as the progress in it

madmax i think i got plenty in my closet right behind my comp here, garland, thats so evil!!!

maybe maybe like you said with seperation, i could somehow think of a way to have a divider wall in the room, that if 2 tots are walking side by side, one will be on the left and one on the right...muahaha
that'd be evern more than just being behind them

----
and good call whoever joined these 2 threads i should have thought of doing that form the start


----------

